# will 10.2 break mySQL/Postgres/fink/gimp?



## dsnyder (Aug 23, 2002)

I have a bunch of Unix software that I've compiled and/or installed on my iBook under 10.1.5.   mySQL, Postgres, the gimp and XDarwin are the four that I use the most and rely on to do my work.  Does anyone know if these will continue working if I upgrade to 10.2?  I really can't afford the downtime if I have to recompile everything.

Thanks,

David


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 23, 2002)

I was wondering this as well since I'm running Postfix and QPopper. 

I think that as long as there's nothing in the /Library folder that is installed by the programs you compiled than there probably won't be a problem.

If there is, then you will most likely just need to make install again, and probably not have to compile the apps.

Make sure you back up any configuration files to minimize your down time.


----------



## RiscIt (Aug 24, 2002)

I came here looking for help to this problem (no luck btw)

I installed a 10.2 upgrade from 10.1.4 - the MySql user account is dead and I'm pretty sure I need to reinstall the whole thing. Which sux cuz I'm right in the middle of a project.

Now ya know.


----------



## bwanabob (Aug 24, 2002)

Heheh..

First rule of a production. Never change the hardware/software/OS until the project is finished. 

I've noticed that there is a problem with several open-source packages and GCC 3.x. Depending upon the version of GCC that is used, some packages will not compile. Under 10.1.x, we were using GCC 2.95.2. With 10.2, we now use GCC 3.1.  There are dramatic changes between these versions. Usually, this means that the open source package has to have some code modifications before it will compile.

I've been working on the OpenH323 package (to create a "netmeeting-like" package available for OSX), and it will not compile under "Apple's" version of GCC 3.1.

Other opensource packages may suffer this fate.


----------



## Mars (Aug 24, 2002)

RiscIt, Jaguar adds a MySQL user of it's own. So, it seems to destroy the permissions on anything that was owned by a "mysql" user before the upgrade.

To fix it, simply chown any files that were owned by your MySQL user to "mysql".

That fixed it for me!

Mars


----------



## RiscIt (Aug 24, 2002)

> To fix it, simply chown any files that
> were owned by your MySQL user to "mysql".

	Worked great. You rock.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## mkwan (Aug 27, 2002)

this may seem to be a dumb question, but how does one do that?


----------



## dsnyder (Aug 27, 2002)

Might it be easier to change the uid of the "new" mySQL user back to the uid of the old one (assuming you can figure out what the old uid was).  This can be done with Netinfo Manager I believe.


----------



## DMCrimson (Aug 27, 2002)

mkwan, it's done in terminal via command chown. Here is a helpful article from resexcellence.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 27, 2002)

10.2 seems to have changed the $PATH completely, not sure why. So if your applications are installed in /usr/local/bin you will not be able to run them like you did before. Just update your path to include /usr/local/bin and everything will go back to normal.

As far as MySQL is concerned, it will stop functioning when you install 10.2 [because the /usr/local/bin isn't in your $PATH any more] but its easy to make it work again. I have been using Mark Liyanage's MySQL installer to simplify things. I got my old version of MySQL running [by just running the mysqld manually, logging and then running a mysqldump, instructions here: http://www.entropy.ch/software/macosx/mysql/remove-old-mysql.html ]

This creates a text file containing SQL code to reload all of your data when you get MySQL upgraded. After I had the sql dump, I backed it up and then ran Marks uninstall script which removes every single mysql file that was installed with his previous package.

Next I installed the new mysql, logged in, dropped the mysql table [MySQL willcomplain when trying to load the mysql dump file because the mysql table already exists], loaded the mysql dump and then flushed privilidges.

Everything was back just the way I left it [I run a forum on my mac]. MySQL was upgraded as was OSX.

Feel free to IM me if you have any questions about this.


----------



## uoba (Aug 27, 2002)

Thnx for the info Fahrv'  

When you state included in our $Path, where do you mean?


----------



## mkwan (Aug 27, 2002)

soon I will be learning SQL using Microsoft SQL Server at school.  I have mySQL installed in mac (Mac OS X v. 10.1.5 soon to be 10.2).

what are syntax differences....as far as I know they should be very small, since SQL is a language, but still...


thanks your help for my previous post question


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 27, 2002)

You won't be able to use stored procedures or triggers in MySQL.  This is it's biggest draw back IMO.

Besides any MSSQL specific functions, you won't be able to use TSQL because it's specific to MSSQL.  

Everything else is the same from what I've come across.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 27, 2002)

To each his own, I hate MSSQL.

The syntax is very similar, but there are features here and there that are missing.

About the $PATH. Open the terminal and type echo $PATH. It will show you the directores that are currently in your path. To change it, edit the /etc/csh.login file. My csh.login looks like this:



> # System-wide .login file for csh(1).
> 
> setenv PATH "/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin/:/usr/local/sbin/"
> set autolist



autolist makes tab completion work when youre in a folder....it lists the contents of the folder.


----------



## rinse (Aug 28, 2002)

MySQL is also missing Sub-selects, I believe.


----------

